# So weit zufrieden, aber....



## hoboo34 (3. Mai 2010)

Wie angedeutet bin ich mit dem Flachwasser-, Sumpf- und Ufergebiet in Sachen Bepflanzung sehr zufrieden. Da dies der erste Frühling für den Teich ist gehe ich davon aus, dass bei entsprechender Wärme bald alles schon spriest und blüht (wie im alten Teich).

   ​
So ein bissl Sorgen macht mir meine "Tiefsee". Da hab ich zwar auch nachgelegt, bin aber "not very amused". Hätte da gerne so schöne Unterwasserwiesen o.ä.

Meine letzte Pflanzung (ausserhalb der Pflanztaschen der Böschungsmatten) in dem tieferen Bereich hab ich auch etwas dämlich vollzogen (glaub) ich.

Hab da __ Quellmoos, Lysimachia-Unterwasserbüsche, Callitriche und Wassergras Aegagropila linnaei einfach mal so in den Kies gedrückt bzw. an einen Kiesel gebunden und "versenkt". :?

Was soll ich machen, dammit es "richtig" ist ? Welche Pflanzen und wie richtig einsetzen ?


----------



## hoboo34 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: So weit zufrieden, aber....*

Noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## hoboo34 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: So weit zufrieden, aber....*

Hmmm..keiner ne Idee oder gute Vorschläge um die Unterwasserwelt weiter aufzupeppen ?


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: So weit zufrieden, aber....*

Hi Frank,

also, wenn Du Unterwasserrasen möchtest, dann musst Du die Kiesel wieder rauspulen und durch Sand ersetzen. Und dann ein paar Portionen Nadelsimse...


----------



## hoboo34 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: So weit zufrieden, aber....*

Hier mal ein paar "kritische Stellen" (um die es mir hautsächlich geht). Ja, die Steine sind hässlich (schmoddern aber erfahrungsgemäss zu) und ja, die "Böschung" ist mir zu kahl.
Vielleicht hab ich mich bei der Threaderöffnung etwas dümmlich ausgedrückt 

   ​


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: So weit zufrieden, aber....*

Haben  die Steine da denn überhaupt einen sittlichen  Nährwert?


----------



## hoboo34 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: So weit zufrieden, aber....*

Nun ja, darüber lässt sich in der Tat streiten. Die Horizontale Stufe ist zu "eng" und die Steine dort dienen dazu die Steine in der vertikalen zu stützen um die Folie zu kaschieren.
Ja, man (ich) könnte das alles wieder abbauen und mit Böschungsfolien arbeiten (mit Taschen)...aber die Dinger möchte ich eigentlich nur im Notfall zum Einsatz bringen (so hübsch sind sie ja auch nicht).


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: So weit zufrieden, aber....*

Hi Frank,

die Matten siehste aber nachher gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Harley59 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: So weit zufrieden, aber....*

Hi Frank
bin mir nicht sicher  aber vieleicht währe das eine alternatife hoffe es klapt mit dem bild so hab ich es gemacht
gruß ralf aus dem alsace


----------



## hoboo34 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: So weit zufrieden, aber....*



> die Matten siehste aber nachher gar nicht mehr.



..hast ja recht. Links von den Steinen hab ich ja auf 180cm Uferlänge die Matten mit Pflanztaschen hängen.
Würde bedeuten ich muss den Teil komplett umbauen (Steine raus, Matten ran, Sand rein), oder ?
Kann ich denn nicht auch auf die horizontalen Steine ne Fuhre Sand aufbringen und da die Pflanzen reindrücken ?


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: So weit zufrieden, aber....*

die Steinbank erscheint mir recht schmal, da wird nicht viel Sand liegen bleiben.


----------

